# '86 5000tq - central locking advice sought



## champion (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello all, I just acquired an '86 5000 last week. The left rear door isn't locking properly along with the central locking. (It moves very slowly on the unlock, twitches a bit but doesn't go down enough on lock.)
I haven't yet gotten a service manual for the car (c'mon, only had it six days







) but the almighty Google found this useful overview: http://www.humanspeakers.com/a...9.htm 
Thanks to that I now have an idea how it's all supposed to work. Sadly, this week is stupid busy for me so I just wanted to poll everyone on where the issue is likely to be so I can be very focused in my first repair effort.
So, given only a short time to troubleshoot a slow, weak actuator would what would you try first?
-check vacuum line where it connects in the trunk?
-check vacuum line where it connects in the door?
-get some lubrication on the lock mechanism to make it easier for the actuator?
-(unknown task not on this list)
Thanks for any advice,
-CPC


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: '86 5000tq - central locking advice sought (champion)*

Wow, I just picked up an 86 last week myself... and amazingly, have the same issue.
I should be receiving my service manuals some time next week...
I'll be keeping an eye on this topic, and if you don't get an answer before I figure it out, I'll post my solution.


----------



## champion (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: '86 5000tq - central locking advice sought (DurtyBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurtyBunny* »_Wow, I just picked up an 86 last week myself... and amazingly, have the same issue.
I should be receiving my service manuals some time next week...
I'll be keeping an eye on this topic, and if you don't get an answer before I figure it out, I'll post my solution.









Wunderbar! In the absence of informed advice, I've decided to attack the recalcitrant door first. Graphite, light grease, and I'm going to spend early Saturday seeking shrink-wrap tubing. Let me know of your own experimental successes & failures!


----------

